# need help (lime mortar for practice)



## IwannabeaMason (Sep 29, 2010)

Chips don't know if this helps. SUNY College of Technology located in Alfred and Delhi. Buffalo,NY and Yorktown, NY. These two are through the public school system. They would be adult education certificate only. Also check out masonrymagizine.com could be lots of help with school search. I was just in the same boat it took me months to find a school. If none of these are close check with your adult education center. Hope this helps


----------



## Chips Ahoy! (Mar 8, 2010)

thanks bro, ill check those out, and continue my search!

on a better note, i started working for a new company today, mainly concrete but its cool. So practicing will be after work lol


----------



## AllBrickedUp (11 mo ago)

I know this is an old thread now, but Local 3 BAC in upstate NY has a great apprenticeship program, and we need masons. We’d love to teach this younger generation how to build with their own hands and feel true accomplishments. It’s a great opportunity with wonderful benefits for you and your family.


----------

